# New 18" concave 5 spoke wheel



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Found this while wheel browsing
Series 353 Concave - Passenger Wheels - BOSS Wheels


----------



## rodney5 (Sep 30, 2013)

Great find. A 5 spoke like I see all the non USA Cruzes rocking. hope they are at a decent price point. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow i love those wheels. Especially in matte black


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

23lbs for an 18x8...


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> 23lbs for an 18x8...


Is that heavy or light?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

considering the LTZ wheels are ~26 pounds thats not to bad.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

If seen those if not very similar ones on some Korean Cruzes. Look really nice but I hope you have a 2lt at least. 

Did you get a quote yet?


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

nick993 said:


> Is that heavy or light?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App





giantsfan10 said:


> considering the LTZ wheels are ~26 pounds thats not to bad.


And the eco wheels are 17lbs. I would consider this a smidge on the heavy side. And honestly, *just* out of range of what I would put on my car


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

I shouldn't mention this because I want to own them first...but look up MSR 144...new wheel, concave, our bolt pattern...18x8 35et or 18x9 38et.

Style 144 Diamond Cut face w/ Black trim and Clear Coat - MSR Wheels


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

Oh, and for an 18"... 20 pounds is about where you want to be for weight...less is good, more isn't bad, but if you're looking for a decent wheel that isn't super lightweight. I look at anything lighter than the stock LTZ wheel, but try to keep the weight around 22 pounds max for an 18".


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Mick said:


> If seen those if not very similar ones on some Korean Cruzes. Look really nice but I hope you have a 2lt at least.
> 
> Did you get a quote yet?


I have a 2LT if you're talking to me. I'm guessing since it's a new wheel, they will want more. Will probably in the $1K range. It's a nice wheel but still not the one I really want. I'm getting to the point where I'm looking into 1" 5x114.3 adapters and a +45 18x8 wheel and seeing if they will stick out beyond the fender. I'm guessing it will be but worth the try.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

It would surprise me if those were over $800. Maybe the Boss wheels are marked up a bit higher than their MSR line, but they sure shouldn't be over $200 a wheel. The adapter with an 18x8 45et will definitely stick out past the fender. Something like what I posted on page one is a 18x8 with a 35et and that might poke if you were to get a different bolt pattern with adapter, but not nearly as bad as the 45et.


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

I though the higher the offset, the more they tuck into the car?


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

You're correct, I'm not thinking straight tonight. My apologies.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

nick993 said:


> I have a 2LT if you're talking to me. I'm guessing since it's a new wheel, they will want more. Will probably in the $1K range. It's a nice wheel but still not the one I really want. I'm getting to the point where I'm looking into 1" 5x114.3 adapters and a +45 18x8 wheel and seeing if they will stick out beyond the fender. I'm guessing it will be but worth the try.







What wheels are you looking for? The 18x8 +35 and the 18x9 +38 will be flush well I mean the tires will be flush with the body. Needs a spacer for my taste. 


But a 18x8 +45 with an 20mm adapter = +25 offset would look ok if the wheel has a nice sized lip and the car low you'll need a roll and pull on the front and a roll in the rear depending on the tire. A 1"adapter isn't a good idea on the cruze.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Has anyone found where these wheels can be purchased?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I don't want to sit here and call Boss crappy but I have my reservations now. My 19" didn't hold up to this past winter's pot holes. When spring came and DOT didn't fix the pot holes I nailed one and it cracked/bent my rim... so pissed. I suppose if you're not running extremely low pros, like I was, and also not driving on crappy roads you'd be fine.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Anyone find any websites that carry these wheels?


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

Okay just so you all can put your questions to rest I spoke with my wheel rep today and he called the manufacture direct to get me these wheels this morning and here is the bad news. Although they have the listed bolt pattern for our Cruze on there main website American Eagle Wheel Corporation under Boss Motorsports 353 wheel they are not and will not drill the Cruze pattern 5x105 until the end of the year if that. They have not yet decided if they want to make the drill pattern so I am assuming if they have enough interest then they will do it and release it around January 2015. I was not able to have them custom drill one for me even though I said I would pay so with that said not sure there is much else good news on these. If anyone is looking at Concave I still feel the best bet is sticking with Forgestar. Sorry guys I guess they got our hopes up a little too early.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

This is bad news! I love the style of these wheels


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

Blue_RS said:


> This is bad news! I love the style of these wheels


Agreed, even called two back up vendors and they called direct. No Cruze drill pattern available only popular sizes they said like 5x114.3. It is a possibility for January 2015 but I wouldn't hold my breath. Forgestar will be one of my top picks for the concave look or go with a Rotoform.


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

I sure hope there is a solid update on these rims, I want them so badly.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Those look like the vossen set up I'm looking at so I like  Modified car rim , 17 18 inch wheel vossen cv3 a4 l 320 earthsound es350 resolute vehicle-inWheels & Accessories from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------

